# Cool looking Azureus morphing out



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just some pics of a unique Azureus morphing out...it seems like the next few in line have a similar look as well 







Sorry for the cell pics


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice. Make sure you keep the thread updated with pics!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They almost look cobaltish.keep us posted when they grow out some.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

will do...hopefully I can find my damn camera cord 

often, my breeders will throw some very large patterns in their offspring. I've seen some greenish before, but never quite this much. I'm guessing they'll blue up and have center spots within the first month.


----------



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely look interesting. Intrigued to see what they end up looking like.


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just curious where did the parents come from?


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kind of looks like a green sip! Sweet!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Parents were f1 from 'unrelated' pair.
mother






sibling of parents


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

jdooley195 said:


> Parents were f1 from 'unrelated' pair.
> mother


That is one fat frog.

Also, both your frogs seem to have what I call in my head the "large spot" azureus phenotype. I guess the tad inherited the large spots. Also, the spots usually change as they get older.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow those are probably some of the brightest Azureus I've seen! Makes me want some now! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are 2 of the nicest and brightest azureus I've ever seen!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I had one morph out exactly like that and posted pics here I bit over a year and a half ago. I'll see if I can dig up the pics. Eventually he colored up just like a normal azureus.

~Edit: here's the original post

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/83677-froglet-id.html


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, thanks guys! 

I think they're great too...such a contrast. I'll post more pics next week (they haven't changed much). The first one is oow now, but still fairly greenish-yellow, and the second one looks to have for big spots.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll echo the others, Those are some sweet azureus.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

thedude said:


> Those are 2 of the nicest and brightest azureus I've ever seen!


I agree 110% 

John


----------



## David Tobler (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like you have some New River tinctorius or hybrids.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

David Tobler said:


> Looks like you have some New River tinctorius or hybrids.


That statement couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## David Tobler (Feb 4, 2008)

JasonE said:


> That statement couldn't be more wrong.


Ok.. I obviously don't follow frogs well enough. Care to enlighten me? Is this a particular azureus locality? From what I can remember they have a limited range.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Azureus are far more variable than many realize.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi David,

Yes, they do "look" like New Rivers don't they? They aren't though. I bred pretty standard looking Azureus to get Adults pictured, and the tads shown are from those adults.

I'll post a picture later of my female New River next to the female Azureus. The size difference is so great that I think anyone could tell that Azureus and New Rivers are *NOT* the same frog.

I forgot to mention this...but my avatar is an older sibling of the tads pictured...started the same way...and 100% Azureus.


----------



## David Tobler (Feb 4, 2008)

jdooley195 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Yes, they do "look" like New Rivers don't they? They aren't though. I bred pretty standard looking Azureus to get Adults pictured, and the tads shown are from those adults.
> 
> ...


I see. I suppose this is the result of azureus being in captivity so long? I can assume that there hasn't been any new wild bloodlines in many years?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are some fantastic looking azureus! Thanks for sharing and I want some now!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing what the parents of the offspring look like as well


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Grandmother (on right, obviously)


Gandfather was on the right in the top pic and top on the bottom pic
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/57781-2-male-azureus.html


Parents of the tads


Some siblings of the parents
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...adults-froglets-near-san-diego-pic-heavy.html

Azureus vs. New River (sorry, the shade from the deli cup kinda dulled the Azureus)



David, I don't know much about genetics, but I don't think this is a result of old blood, just a random phenotype that occurred in 80% of my f1 and now about 10% of my f2. 

I do not intend to line breed these...before anyone starts asking.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dude those new rivers are awesome I want to get a pair of those! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys,

The Azureus morph of Dendrobates tinctorius is quite variable. Ive seen individuals who were a pale blue with almost no spots, to animals very much resembling New Rivers. Another thing to note is actually Azureus can be quite huge. But in my experience are just slightly smaller than a well raised New River. 

Jdooley, as far as your tads go, this can be fairly normal. The patterns will change as the froglets start growing up. 
Also wanted to ask if you are raising your tads on an algae heavy diet? Perhaps comprised heavily of Spirulina and Chlorella algaes? This would tend to give them a temporary green hue as the tads first start to pattern and upto the first few months of their lives as froglets. 
Ive had individuals that were far greener than yours when they first came out of the water. I believe about 6-8 weeks later all the green was gone and they grew up to be beautiful blue frogs!

Also wanted to state that your adults are absolutely stunning!

Todd


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Also wanted to ask if you are raising your tads on an algae heavy diet? Perhaps comprised heavily of Spirulina and Chlorella algaes? This would tend to give them a temporary green hue as the tads first start to pattern and upto the first few months of their lives as froglets


I haven't had a lot of azureus metamorphs, but all of them that I've had have morphed out with a lighter green/yellow color; they didn't totally color up until later.

jdooley195: Again you have some very well fed frogs haha.

Very cool info/pics about the lineage. I think most people don't keep track of it this well. Or, at least they don't show it haha.

You say only 10% of the offspring look like this. Do the rest look like the grandather or grandmother?

Also, are you breeding siblings? If not then the F2 label is incorrect.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, I am 100% sure and can guarantee these frogs will be completely blue in around a month or so. However, I must say that the patterns with the large black do not change as much as you'd expect. The small spots will get larger and the huge spots will try to barely separate, some will, some wont.

All of my tads, start out in distilled water for about two weeks in a salsa cup. Once they start swimming very rapidly I transfer them into a 16oz deli cup with sring water, java moss, and feed them this New Life Spectrum Ultra Red 1mm Sinking Salt Fresh Pellet 150g | eBay looks like there's spirulina in that.

The morphing tads and my avatar are f2. The parents pictured are siblings. I have two pairs of these that I breed and they both produce this pattern in about 10% of their frogs, though, at the moment in seems a few more may be popping up than usual. The ones that do not have the heavy spotting end up looking like a normal azureus.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool. It seems that the large spots are a dominant trait. It doesn't seem to follow simple Mendelian genetics (as these things tend not to do), but it does follow the pattern. Large spots (LL) bred with small spots (ll) gives you mostly large spots (Ll). Breeding the F1 together should then give you less large spots, as you'd get LL, Ll, and ll.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> Cool. It seems that the large spots are a dominant trait. It doesn't seem to follow simple Mendelian genetics (as these things tend not to do), but it does follow the pattern. Large spots (LL) bred with small spots (ll) gives you mostly large spots (Ll). Breeding the F1 together should then give you less large spots, as you'd get LL, Ll, and ll.


Lol, I think I follow...and believe me I wish I could produce the large spots more often, but I don't have near enough clout as others in order to start line breeding and get away with it. These f2 are as far as I'm going, anything beyond that wont be in my house.

I do have a fine spot male in a different breeder pair...I wonder what would happen...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Personally I've always liked the larger spot azureus better than the fine spot/sky blue azureus. If no/small spots are recessive, then quite a bit of breeding must have gone on to make the sky blue line that's being offered


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Doing well, eating a few melanos here and there


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

I keep Azureus and I love the variability in spots as well as the shades of blue.


----------



## Frogman955 (May 14, 2011)

These are froglets which I bred last year.
The third photo shows one with a froglet from a previous batch.
The parents are 100% Azureus.

Mike


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

Man i would love a couple of those


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would be surprised if you had F1 Azureus, that would mean your breeders are from WC frogs, is that the case?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

No, they are not wc.

By f1 I mean that they are the first generation of offspring (siblings). I was under the impression that this was the case regardless of wc or not...and f1 offspring are f2 so on and so forth.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No F1 means first generation from WC, F2 would be 2nd. I always thought if you bred 2 unrelated F1 frogs they would still be F1 but I was told by a zoo person otherwise. Nice frogs by the way and there certainly can be a lot of variability in Azureus juvy's. A long time ago (when Azureus were real expensive) a guy complained to me that I had sold him an Oyopok, I told him wait a month and call me then, he called me to tell me the frog was very much bluer than when he bought it. New morphs can really be affected by what they eat in the way they look, try some color enhancing flake and see what your metamorphs look like, they can be really interesting.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm...always learning...  

So what identifier is used to indicate how many generations of inbreeding have taken place?

Thanks, yeah, I am actually using some color enhancing tad food right now and the difference in my citronella morphs have been very spectacular so far, waiting to see how everything else comes out.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

This is the female I got from you...I think about a year ago, still haven't found a male I like enough to breed to her


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

It will be a year ago next month LOL I had to check it was buggin me that I couldn't remember


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

A couple more


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Finally coloring up and gaining some size... 









And...after a long year of waiting, I have a New River froglet to compare..very different!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love the way these guys light up when the light hits 'em!




Without flash


With flash


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is what I was thinking of when I said they were f1

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/89636-filial-generation-numbers.html


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are some beauts yiu got there


----------



## hillblazer (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome looking frogs! Now I really want to set up a second viv and get some Azureus.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

they are definitely some healthy looking frogs...what, how much, and how often do you feed your frogs? What about the color enhancer...care to mention it?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just the usual stuff...Mel's, hydei when consumable, and repashy cal and rotating vit a. I think the blue glow aside from being enhanced by the flash is something that just pops up in this line of frogs...I'll post some pics of the mom and dad mating a while ago...their blue shine is stunning! 

Feed about four times a week


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Your new frog actually looks to be a Patricia tinctorious, not a New River. I have seen many new rivers and personally raised many Patricia tincs, I would suggest asking the breeder you got them from to show you pics of his baby Patricia and New Rivers so you can see the difference, Bill.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Bill,

The little guy came from my pair http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...536-yeah-i-think-she-likes-him-new-river.html I've followed their journey with fingers crossed for a while. 

Most of them have become fairly green-blue now, with a couple morphing out nearly blue. I suspect it has to do with that red enhancing tad food I feed.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the New River now


and a little runt morph out


And here's their uncle...



ya, I hope they get that great new river blue, but the creamy teal is pretty cool too!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Time for an update!  (sorry for the New River derail as well) 

Frogs are now between 7.5 and nearly 10 months and a couple of males have decided to show themselves...



female

male


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Still looking great. I'm looking forward to seeing more when you get your new website up and running!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Year update...more or less  Couple of beautiful girls!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

This pair is for sale in the classifieds.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/241690-little-mix-frogs.html


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning blue frogs!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> I would be surprised if you had F1 Azureus, that would mean your breeders are from WC frogs, is that the case?


Filial generation doesn't have anything to do with being wild caught. It is meant to signify how many generations before new, unrelated blood is added. Yes, first generation from WC are f1 but, if you breed an f20 to an unrelated f10 your offspring will again be f1.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dad watering some eggs


Young male


----------



## faspencer (Jul 16, 2013)

You have some gorgeous frogs!


Sent from my iPhone


----------

